

Best statistics question ever - nitam
http://flowingdata.com/2011/10/28/best-statistics-question-ever/

======
arketyp
Obviously it's a joke/puzzle, but I still object to calling it a statistics
question. It's probability thoery. Stochastics to be safe.

------
tzs
That actually raises interesting questions, but since at first glance it
_looks_ like just a silly joke more appropriate for Reddit, I expect it is
going to get flagged away.

------
kasunh
Isn't this an awesome question or is it too obvious? My answer is 0%.

------
ranit8
Previously on HN:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3251299>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3165694>

